# Need Help With Batteries For Reo Grand



## bjorncoetsee (30/8/14)

I have a reo grand,with one AW 2000mah battery. I want two more batteries. But i dont know anything of batteries. What does the 35A and 60A mean? And 2500mah means more battery capacity? I don't think I'll go lower than 0.7 ohm. So what batteries will give me longest battery life per charge? also will the intellicharger I2 work fine?


----------



## ET (30/8/14)

yes charger should work fine. not pulling a lot of amps there, +- 6 or 7, so don't need a hectic battery. the higher the mah, the longer the battery should last, but it also depends on battery chemistry and manufacturer a little. so any of the newer chemistry batteries with a pulse and continuous discharge of at least 10 amps you are golden. just do research on any 18650 battery you buy, also look in the forum, loads of battery discussions here already


----------



## Silver (1/9/14)

Hi @bjorncoetsee 

I use the 2500 mah 35A Efest purple flat top 18650 batts in my Grand and so far they are working fine
Lowest ive gone is 0.65 ohms
Nitecore i2 i have too and it works well

It is best to buy the best batteries, dont skimp on this

Also read the batteries forum and familiarise yourself as much as possible with battery safety.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

